# Da Mozmail a KMail

## bsolar

Qualcuno sa come posso migrare la mia posta da Mozilla Mail a KMail?

----------

## m.mascherpa

credo che l'unica soluzione sia salvare tutta la posta in un file di

testo e poi parsartela e in singoli file da mettere in una maildir

che KMail riconosce tranquillamente.

buona fortuna...  :Smile: 

----------

## bsolar

 *m.mascherpa wrote:*   

> credo che l'unica soluzione sia salvare tutta la posta in un file di
> 
> testo e poi parsartela e in singoli file da mettere in una maildir
> 
> che KMail riconosce tranquillamente.
> ...

 

La soluzione è stata molto più semplice del previsto... infatti era in formato mbox, quindi ho copiato i files nella cartella di kmail e poi ho trasferito i messaggi dalle cartelle mbox a nuove cartelle maildir...

----------

